# 1" Stone



## Rodney Sinclair (Aug 17, 2008)

A cheaper way to sharpen blades.

Rodney


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If I knew what I was seeing I probably would appreciate it.

George


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Looks like it would work to me in a pinch, good idea...now figure out an easy setter and we are jammin'


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Very ingenious!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Rodney, thanks for the pictorial. I must admit although you did a great job of explaining it in the PM I really cannot visulaize things well from words. Part of my affliction and all. 

You weren't missing anything we do not have the ability to send images via PMs that I can tell either. But I would rather you have posted it here for all to see anyway. You may have mentioned already but how are you indexing the blade just by eye-balling it? I bet that would be doable but not as fast as a cam-like indexing device or something. 

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Rodney Sinclair (Aug 17, 2008)

TT, notice the point up against the angle finder. That's how I line all the teeth up the same. If the first one is a little off, just tap the fence and line her up. No, it's not fast and it does take some effort. Like I said, about 15 minutes. But it's a hell of a lot cheaper. $29.99 for the stone, $2000 for that machine from Cooks & $1900 for the one from TimberKing. NorWood won't even tell unless you call.

Rodney


----------



## Rodney Sinclair (Aug 17, 2008)

Daren said:


> Looks like it would work to me in a pinch, good idea...now figure out an easy setter and we are jammin'


Man, I'm a Red Neck. Been in a pinch all my life. I don't like UPS or the price these service's charge to sharpen. As far as the setter goes, you can do a lot with your handsaw tooth setter. 

Rodney


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Rodeny Sinclair I think you have a great idea. I would ware safety glasses while sharpening the blade though.


----------



## Rodney Sinclair (Aug 17, 2008)

I wish I could take credit for the idea, but the truth is, I was reading on another fourm a few years back and some guy was talking about doing something like that with a sliding compound miter saw. I kind of stole it from him when he wasn't looking. "grin"

And for sure on the glasses. I use a old style guard also. Had it off for the picture.

Rodney


----------

